# كيفية تحويل ماكينة السياره من العمل بالنزين الى الغاز



## dodyalsob (15 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو المساعده يالمهندسين العرب انا ناوي ان شاء الله اسويه مشروع بالحسابات كمان 

المهم انا كنت ناوي بالزيت العضوي لقيت دكاترة القسم كلهم مو عارفين ويتهربون مني:18::18: :59:

فقررنا انو نخليها بالغاز الطبيعي اسهل لان برضو الدكاتره مو عارفين:18::18: :59:

فيا ليت لو تكرمتوا تساعدوني الله يخليكم بالشرح الوافي


----------



## وليد عبد المجيد (15 أكتوبر 2008)

اللى يفيدوك قسم السيارات اسهل من هنا 

و لكن بصفه عامه شد الرحال لاى ورشه من ورش تحويل السيارات لغاز و صبح على الصنايعية تأخد اللى اانت عاوزه :85:
​


----------



## dodyalsob (16 أكتوبر 2008)

برضو يا اخي ما في احد يعرف 

وانا خايف اشتري سياره ويروح يلعب فيها وما تطلع تمام

ابغى الطريقه لو بس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## dodyalsob (16 أكتوبر 2008)

25 مشاهده ولا ردددددددددددد


يا مهندسيييييين يا عرب


----------



## DrClick (17 أكتوبر 2008)

اولا في 3 انظمة رئيسية للتحويل حسب نوع السيارة (حديثة -قديمة)ونظام تغذية الوقود(نظام كاربيتور-حقن وقود)
وكل نظام لية الادوات الخاصة بيه للتحويل وهنا يجب التنبية ان التحويل للسيارة للعمل بالغاز لية عيوب ومزايا لذلك السيارات بتعمل بالنظامين بنزين وغاز ويتم التحويل عن طريق مفتاح سويتش عند السائق
من فضلك حدد ماذا تريد وارجو من الله ان يوفقني للافادتك؟
والسلام عليكم


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (17 أكتوبر 2008)

لو مكانك اسأل في سيارات احسن !!!!!


----------



## porto_ledo (15 نوفمبر 2009)

coolllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Bugatti V (11 أغسطس 2010)

أخي dodyalsob مثل ما ذركت انك بتحول من بنزين الى غاز طبعا أنا أشوف التحويل من البنزين للغاز يعتمد على كذا شغلة أهما نوع الحقن - لأن اذا كان نوع الحقن كاربوريتور يكون أحسن من البخاخ لآن البخاخ معقد شوي وطريقة تركيبة الشركات سوت هذا النظام على انه يعتمد على الـ RPM ليش؟ الكمبيوتر الي بالسيارات مكون من حساسات وكل حساس اذا تضرر أو صار فيه شي دايركت الكمبيوتر يقوم يتدخل ويسوي ردت فعل للحساس مثل الحساسات الي بالبخاخات إذا قلبت من بخاخ بنزين الى بخاخ غاز راح تلاحظ ضعف وانحدار عزم المكينة وبالتالي لا تجد الطريقة غير مجدية لأن المهم عندنا عزم المكينة يا انو يبقى على ماهو عليه (اذا كان كويس) او يتحسن ويزيد

علشان كذا عندك المكاين الكاربوريتور فيها عزم فيها قوة لكن نفس المكينة ما همها بنزين مويه غاز المهم عندها انو الي ينسحب الهوا الخارجي + (مادة سريعة الاشتعال) ويلا عندك مواد كثيرة من ضمنها الغاز الطيبعي واذ تبي طريقة حلوة وسهلة وما تكثر كلام

خذها مني أخي استخدم نظام NOS كلنا نعرف الـ Nitros Oxide System النظام المعروف انو يزيد عزم المكينه بس والله بيني وبينيك ان زيادة استخدامه يعطب سطح السليندر ويجهد المكينه ويجيبلها صداع والخ.....
المهم حنا قلنا NOS بس أنا ما قلت كله .....كلامي غريب صح 

لا أخي كلامي واضح وضوح الشمس هذا النظام مجهز ليركب بالبخاخ والكاربوريتور ولكن هنا تجي اللعبة 

فقط شيل اسطوانة النيتروجين المؤكسد وحط بداله الغاز الطبيعي طبعا بحذر واناما أقولك ألغي البنزين لا يمكن تحتاجله الا اذا انت مصمم براحتك

الطريقة الصعبه
هي انك تقوم باستغلال فلتر الهوا بالسيارة واستخدامه لإدخال الغاز ولكن هنا يصر لازم تحط flash back الفلاش باك هي قطعه ما تحتاج تشتريها يمديك حتى تسويها بالبيت فائدتها اذا حدث شرارة اثاء القيادة لا سمح الله ماترجع للاسطوانه لا تبقي بالفلاش باك وبكذا صار أمان عندك طبعا بيكون داخل الفلاش باك موية كعازل 

وهذي صور :






هذي القطعه من نظام النوس تركب تحت الكاربوريتور.

يتبع واذا بتتواصل معي xxxxxxxxxxxx


الحين انا مشغول اكملك باقي الصور في وقت ثاني سلام عليكم
............,,,,,,


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (12 أغسطس 2010)

منتظرين التكمله بفارغ الصبر


----------



## Bugatti V (13 أغسطس 2010)

أبشر خيوو


----------



## Bugatti V (13 أغسطس 2010)

سلام عليكم مرة ثانية ..
نكمل ما بدأنا

وهذا توضيح المكينة المركب عليها نوس والي نغير الاسطوانة الى غاز






وهذي عدة البخاخات:


----------



## Bugatti V (15 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم مرة أخرى.."

نكمل.

أخي انا بقولك حاجة
انت تقدر تستغل مدخل الهواء الرئيسي في المكينة بس لازم تركب فيه مثل الي بالبنزين متحكم بكمية دخول خليط الاشتعال.
بعدين لازم تعرف ان.::


1-
















2- أنا من رأي تكتبلي ريبورت (تقرير) عن مشروعك تقرير مبسط ومفصل بنفس الوقت فهمت علي خيوؤؤ 

وبعدين أقدر أساعدك

وأنا متأسف يا إدارة اني وضعت ايميلي من غير قصد ما انتبهت للي مكتوب فوق صندوق الرد علما بأنني ممبر (عضو) جديد 
وسلام عليكم يتبع وزي ما قلتلك تقرير أو صور للسيارة والمكينه شيء من هذا القبيل ولن أبخل عليك بالمساعدة
...,,,


----------



## bacifk (7 يناير 2011)

ما هى عيوب نظام إستخدام الغاز الطبيعى على المى الطويل والقصير؟


----------



## eng.hamdy (11 يناير 2011)

اسال يا باشا عن اى حاجة فى الغاز و انا اجاوبك


----------

